# 57 and  injury



## mambi (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks to moderator for checking in as discouragement is high and quite at bottom due to knee injury(s) April right knee meniscus removal and tage 2 arthritis with partial  knee replacement in a feww years recommended. August 26 Fell at work(Im a Psych Rn )and just had left knee arthroscopy Had grappling match with 120 Rottweiler after first one(mine with slight restarin 2 days followin surgery 3 Days later I ran to the rescue of female neighbor whose dog was choking on a chain, again reijured slightly delaying recovery) Yet  I continue to have this notion/intuition that the best thing to do is to return and sole focus on katas. knee problems a while but seems like form practice at slow TAi chi like speed would work.. Crazy ?


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2009)

Thread moved to Health Tips section.

MJS
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2009)

mambi said:


> Thanks to moderator for checking in as discouragement is high and quite at bottom due to knee injury(s) April right knee meniscus removal and tage 2 arthritis with partial  knee replacement in a feww years recommended. August 26 Fell at work(Im a Psych Rn )and just had left knee arthroscopy Had grappling match with 120 Rottweiler after first one(mine with slight restarin 2 days followin surgery 3 Days later I ran to the rescue of female neighbor whose dog was choking on a chain, again reijured slightly delaying recovery) Yet  I continue to have this notion/intuition that the best thing to do is to return and sole focus on katas. knee problems a while but seems like form practice at slow TAi chi like speed would work.. Crazy ?


No you are not crazy; these are not crazy ideas.  I think you enjoy your dojo and your Kempo katas, yes?  Kempo practice makes you smile, yes?  Then you practice your katas at a low speed that is good for you.  And you take your smile and remember that a smile is more than merely muscles tensing across your face - a smile encourages potent neurochemicals and can lower cortisone and reduce pain!!  So yes do your katas slowly and with a big smile  You do not EVER give up!! Jenna x


----------



## mambi (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Jena/Intiution tells me to try it/ scoped left knee yesterday/Ill just double check and show physical therapist/ miss th sparring though/ Your support is good for me..


----------

